# I need a smooth painted finish without a sprayer!



## rbterhune (Jul 31, 2009)

Hello everyone. I've looked through some of the forums for the answer to this question but haven't really had any luck with the search. (an area where lumberjocks could improve.)

My first project is a painted poplar bookcase. I'm using solid wood throughout.

I do not have a sprayer and do not plan on buying one anytime soon because I need too many other tools instead.

I still want a very smooth, almost slick painted surface for the project and need some pointers on how to achieve that…sanding tips, paint choice, application methods, etc.? I want to make the grain disappear. Any help would be appreciated.

To better describe the look I'm going for…think Pottery Barn painted furniture…you know, the can't tell there's even a grain to the wood type of smooth.

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

Put the paint on in several coats, lightly sanding in between to build up a nice thick surface, then sand down to 500 and polish it.


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

I've had good results painting trim work with an oil base with penetrol added to it. Makes it flow better. You also need a high quality brush. Home depot carries it in my area.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Floetrol also works well. You can also lightly wet sand with 400 grit after the paint has cured.


----------



## rbterhune (Jul 31, 2009)

Nomad…should I thin the paint?

Whoops….posted too soon…The Floetrol improves flow without thinning.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

A good quality aerosol will do the job also. I repainted all the vanity doors and drawer fronts in one of my bathrooms using spray paint, and I got the smooth finish you're looking for. The key is to spray several light coats to avoid runs.


----------



## botanist (Sep 17, 2008)

I've had a lot of good luck with a 4" foam roller from Lowe's. On the package, they say these rollers are for cabinets. They're not like the rollers you use for walls; these are smooth foam. They leave a pretty smooth finish on their own. I put on a relatively light coat then sand with 150 grit drywall sandpaper (doesn't clog as easily as regular sandpaper). I do this a couple of times then finish up with higher grit sandpaper and it leaves a pretty good finish.

I've used Floetrol on exterior applications and I've had pretty good luck with it. I was painting my house last year and needed something to extend the drying time (it was a really hot summer last year in Illinois). It did a really good job of preventing visible brush strokes.


----------



## rbterhune (Jul 31, 2009)

Maybe the 4" roller combined with the Floetrol would be a good combo. I like the aerosol idea except that it might take many, many cans.


----------



## botanist (Sep 17, 2008)

I would test the roller on a piece of scrap first, just to make sure it works the way you want it to work. I'd hate to give you advice for something that would ruin your work. I'm curious if the paint raises the grain like water does. If so, you'd probably want to wet the piece with a damp rag, resand, and then prime and paint. If you're thinking about white paint, use BIN by Zinsser, which is a shellac based primer that does a great job of blocking anything from the wood from bleeding through. Even if you're not using white paint I would still use BIN for a couple of reasons. I was working on a hall bench for my wife between Thanksgiving and Christmas last year and didn't want to deal with paint fumes inside from the primer but that caused another problem. It was 30 degrees F outside and I don't have heated garage! Because the solvent in BIN is basically alcohol, it has a very wide range of temperatures at which it's effective: 0 degrees to 90 degrees F. It also dries very quickly.


----------



## rbterhune (Jul 31, 2009)

botanist…the BIN info is good. I'll keep that in mind…especially that it will be an off white color.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I refinished a bookcase last spring. Let the dorks at HD talk me into latex enamel over BIN primer. The primer was fine, but if I never see another can of latex enamel it will be too soon. Latex paint is a PITA for a bookcase. Especially if you apply 2 or more coats. The crap will not dry. I had to sit the case in front of a de-humidifier for 6 months before it was hard enough to use. The surface looks nice and slick and smooth, but it is also tacky. After a couple of weeks I tried to place a few books on a shelf and the next day the bottoms of the books were stuck to the shelf.

My dad's method would have been to use oil base primer and enamel with a little BLO mixed in to help the flow. Sometimes he would also use a product called Japan Dry to speed up the drying process and to make a nice hard surface.

I have used the small foam roller and it's nice. A good paint with some BLO in it will go on with a quality brush just as smooth though.


----------



## JBfromMN (Oct 19, 2010)

I agree with Crank, what ever you do stay away from Latex paint. Make sure your surface prep is very thorough. Sand, wet down to raise the grain, air dry, sand and repeat until the grain no longer raises on the wood. I find about 3 passes does the trick. The a couple of coats of a good primer, sanded between coats. Then the top coats of an oil based enamel and wet sanding between coats. 2 tops coats should be enough if you have done all of the prep work. The finish will be rock hard and smooth as glass.


----------



## rbterhune (Jul 31, 2009)

JBfromMN…would you use the penetrol as suggested above?


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

The secret of good painting is correct viscosity of paints and the temperature. I use lacquer based paint and mixed with lacquer flo for controlling temperature and humidity changes. Lacquer thinner is for thinning only that you can add everytime the viscosity becomes low. I use 1 inch roller (cloth and not foam) but sometimes it is much better to use a wider brush specially using lacquer, dries quickly. Do not apply too thick coats. Let it dry first.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

"weenie roller" it. A weenie roller is a narrow foam roller. I know
pro painters who swear by this method. Sand between coats to
level it, but the final coat should roll on real smooth.

You can paint a car with this method too. Done well, it looks just
like a spray job.

To cover grain use a grain filler, sand, then fill and sand again. Some
woods need it once, some twice.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

Latex paint is never an acceptable finsh material for any type of furniture project. Oil based paints or solid color lacquers will work best. Using a flow agent or possibly a retarder will help make the finish smoother. Sand between multiple coats, wax after it cures.


----------



## botanist (Sep 17, 2008)

After giving it some thought I would do what some others have suggested: stay away from latex for the bookcase. Latex is better in situations (like outdoors) where the wood is suggested to variable conditions throughout the day or the year. Latex will breathe and flex with the wood and won't crack as easily as oil-based paints. However, it might not be hard enough for a bookcase and would probably stick to the books or anything else you put on it. If you want to try water-based paint, try an acrylic enamel (you can still use Floetrol) or an oil-based paint with Penetrol (Floetrol for water-based, Penetrol for oil-based) for a smooth finish. You should still use BIN regardless. When you're painting, you'll probably need to use a brush for tight corners, use a really good angled brush from someone like Purdy and just use light strokes primarily with the tip of the brush. I've found that even a good brush can leave deep marks when you use too much pressure. Be patient and use light coats and use a tack cloth after sanding to remove dust.


----------



## JBfromMN (Oct 19, 2010)

You could thin the paint with Penetrol that will help with flow and speed the drying time. I personally have not used it however. I have just thinned any paint with cheap paint thinner.


----------



## trainwreck (Jan 12, 2011)

So glad you posted this! I had the same question. I used an oil based paint on the spacesaver I built, but I can still see brush marks. I don't like it, but my son thinks it's awesome. *Shrug.* It was only my second project. I learned something, so it's all good.


----------

